# CPT Code for removal of fishhook in finger using a forcep.



## allan_pruna@yahoo.com (Nov 18, 2015)

What code should I use to report the removal of a fishhook in the little finger using a forcep?


----------



## sswisher (Nov 18, 2015)

If the provider removed the hook with forceps and made a small incision to free the barb, then it is 10120.  Otherwise, just bill an e/m (and code a 64550 if digital block performed).

FB removal is separately codable procedure only if an incision was made.  In that case the code would be a 10120.  Incision length and incising tool are not specified. The tool need not be a scalpel.  For example, the sharpened bevel of an 18 gauge needle could be used to incise around the barb and that would count for 10120. 64450 is not separately billable if 10120 is coded.


----------



## allan_pruna@yahoo.com (Nov 20, 2015)

I see, that's very clear. Thanks!


----------

